# Berkel slicer 909/1



## miller408 (Jan 28, 2016)

Any one have any experience with one of these slicers?  Are they any good? Worth $350?













00808_jyxn7Z6yV23_600x450.jpg



__ miller408
__ Jan 28, 2016


















00y0y_gjjFbPbZ4iV_600x450.jpg



__ miller408
__ Jan 28, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2016)

That's a very good slicer and worth $350 if it's in good shape. I would want to see it slice cheese. Make sure the blade is not worn out. The blade alone will cost a couple of hundred dollars. 

Al


----------



## mosparky (Jan 28, 2016)

Also check sharpenening stones for chips and cracks and the mechanizm for free movement. The sharpening head likes to seize to it's shaft if not cleaned and lubed properly.


----------



## miller408 (Jan 28, 2016)

I am going to go check it out tonight or this weekend.


----------



## miller408 (Jan 28, 2016)

It was a waste. Was missing the slider handle,one grinding stone was chipped pretty bad,blade looked pitted and dull, oh and didn't run lol I think relay went bad.


----------

